# Ryley's Run



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, Daisy and I will be coming on Saturday and we are wondering... how will we find all our friends on here?  We're looking forward to meeting a lot of you!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Have a great time! I'm betting you'll find them & will make lots of new ones too. Please take lots of pics & bring them back to share.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Daisy n Me said:


> Hi everyone, Daisy and I will be coming on Saturday and we are wondering... how will we find all our friends on here?  We're looking forward to meeting a lot of you!


If you would like to join us at the Best Western tomorrow evening at 7 until ??? feel free to come and join the fun and bring Daisy. There will be food and drinks as well as a Sundae bar. You are more than welcome to join in the fun. If you are coming, be sure and give Faith's Mommy your information so she can make you an ID tag. Look forward to seeing you and Daisy.

Oh and for the dogs, there will be treats for them to enjoy as well.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yes - please either PM me your name and/or reply to one of these threads.

i've got quite the list already - this is going to be fun!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Wish*

I could come Friday night. I will look for you Sat.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Next year I'll know to take a vacation day and come a day earlier.

I guess we will know who is from the forum by our Golden friends.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you already have Daisy N Me's name, but a PM is even better to confirm. 

I'll be the crazy lady blowing up balloons! I don't think you'll miss me. I'll be twirling! I feel the twirl beginning already!!!:uhoh:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Do you have a baton?*

Do you plan on taking a ride on a hotair baloon?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've got my 10.00 ready to ride, Judy! I think my son will take a look see, too!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Just look for the tethered balloon on Sat. (If it's not too windy :uhoh and you'll find me, hubby & Jester! Can't wait to meet you and Daisy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Just look for the tethered balloon on Sat. (If it's not too windy :uhoh and you'll find me, hubby & Jester! Can't wait to meet you and Daisy!


Um, where's my lawn chair???

I'll be signing off now. I have lots to do and I'm beginning to twirl.


----------

